# Unable to build java/icedtea-web



## alie (Nov 28, 2011)

```
/usr/bin/g++ -D_ALLBSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAMD64 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm
 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/prims -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm
 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os/bsd/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os_cpu/bsd_x86/vm
 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc -I../generated -DASSERT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd
 -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2
 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64
 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread
 -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -Werror -g -c -o ../generated/adfiles/output_h.o /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/output_h.cpp
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[5]: *** [ad_stuff] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[4]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[3]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[2]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
gmake: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/icedtea-web.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/icedtea-web.
```

Anyone got same issue ?


----------



## funky (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, I had the same issue. My (lame?) solution was using packages instead of ports:

`pkg_add -r icedtea-web`

Works fine on FreeBSD 9.0-RC2, however I have no clue how to solve the compile errors.


----------



## copypaiste (Apr 4, 2012)

Having the same issue. 

UPD: It seems you really have to get openjdk installed (not the diablo-jdk) prior to icedtea-web.


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 20, 2012)

Try to set 
	
	



```
DISABLE_MAKE_JOBS=true
```
 before building openjdk. I was able to install openjdk6 on FreeBSD 8.2-Release amd64 using this trick. Solution found at: http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Error-during-installation-td5032154.html


----------

